# Black salve



## Rita

Has anyone used or make black salve? There seem to be so many types and I read that you have to be careful how you use it. Any comments pro or con? Thanks, Rita


----------



## bajiay

I have used the stuff and it is wonderful. Very powerful. Yes, you have to be careful how you use it. I do have a recipe somewhere. I'll see if I can dig it out of all my voo doo stuff! LOL 
Someone told me that Walmart carries some form of it in the Pharmacy section. Haven't looked there though. I'm sure it wouldn't be as good.


----------



## stranger

I still get it from a vet or you can get it from a Watkins dealer
Watkins Petro Carbo Salve


----------



## dogo

bajiay said:


> I have used the stuff and it is wonderful. Very powerful. Yes, you have to be careful how you use it. I do have a recipe somewhere. I'll see if I can dig it out of all my voo doo stuff! LOL
> Someone told me that Walmart carries some form of it in the Pharmacy section. Haven't looked there though. I'm sure it wouldn't be as good.


Hey keep digging its got to be there somewhere ? Never have I used it but it sounds very interesting ! What type of ailment do you us it on ? I would for sure like to know and also to have it on hand . I have found out these old tried and proven methods are better sometime than what the doctor has prescribe.


----------



## Murron

Rita - I have used Icthammol (sp?) 20% for drawing - ingrown hairs, folliculitis type things. I personally wouldn't use it on broken skin, "obviously" infected areas - weeping, bleeding, etc., or if I had a fever and the above signs. Our local pharmacy carries it OTC. It's stinky as heck, but it has worked every time for me. Spreading an inch on a gauze pad and applying securely to the affected area usually draws within a day. I'm careful to also use warm compresses after that, and to keep the wound clean, too. 

I believe there are several "black salve" variations, so you certainly have lots of choices!


----------



## Charleen

stranger said:


> I still get it from a vet or you can get it from a Watkins dealer
> Watkins Petro Carbo Salve


I have two really OLD tins of this stuff. I mean really OLD tins. Great Gramma used to put it on everything!


----------



## mamajohnson

Awesome stuff! It is black ichthmal ointment (not sure of the spelling either)
I found it at CVS pharmacy.
We use it on deepish splinters that I cannot get out with my needle/tweezers, Have used it on brown recluse spider bites (the BEST thing to use on them by the way) and just anything that looks like it needs to draw out.
You can actually feel it drawing.
And man, it does stink! 
lol!


----------



## bajiay

Someone is sending me the recipe cuz I can't find it. My friend had skin cancer on her forehead close to her hairline, she put that stuff on it and it drew out an enormous glob of a thing out of her head, (I told her her brain was getting sucked out) but she went back to the doc and he couldn't believe it. (She took the glob with her.) I've used it on a cyst I had on my leg and on a wart. Amazing stuff! Very stinky!


----------



## mamajohnson

oh bajiay that is awesome!
When you get the recipe can you pass that on to me? I would to make my own.


----------



## bajiay

Sure! I know it had a bunch of weird stuff in it but she said she could tell me where to get everything. Will pass it on when I get it!


----------



## sss3

Could this be used to draw artheritis out of my feet? Have been in tremendous pain the last few days. Epsom Salts soak helped a lot.


----------



## copperhead46

I have a friend who used to get that stuff and she put it on her husbands nose, because he had a small skin cancer there. Needless to say,, it drew stuff out of there that you would not believe. BUT, it left a horrible scar too. It will draw like nothing else, and I would love the recipe too, she was Cherokee Indian and she never would tell us what was in that stuff, or where she got it.


----------



## Woodpecker

never heard of it but it sounds like great stuff. id like the recipe too please.


----------



## Traci Ann

There is a book called Cancer Salves. Awesome book with several drawing ointment recipes.

http://www.amazon.com/Cancer-Salves...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1210317487&sr=8-1


----------



## Traci Ann

http://www.amazon.com/Dr-Christophe..._bbs_sr_5?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1210317487&sr=8-5

Here is a black salve offered by Amazon.

I believe PRID is one type carried by walmart


----------



## Big Dave

Very interested in this also. I would like to know the recepe as I need to draw a spot out on my back.


----------



## bajiay

Sandra Spiess-this is NOT something you would want to use for arthritis. It is not suppose to touch healthy skin at all because of its drawing power and yes as someone else said, it does leave a scar. We'll have to come up with another alternative for your arthritis. Sorry!


----------



## copperhead46

Sandra, I started a thread for some good home help for artheritis, check it out. I've gotten some really good info on it.........
YIkes........ the ad for the salve on Amazon says it can be used for hemarroids. thats not the salve I know. I wouldn't put that stuff on any part of my body that is that sensitve. I think I'll order some just for the splinters and stickers to draw them out. But as for the other end, think I"ll pass, haaahaaaa


----------



## Woodpecker

would this be good for a cyst?


----------



## copperhead46

the black salve on amazon says it works for cyst's. I've only used the salve that my friend had and she never would tell where she got it or who made it. After she died, I couldn't find it anywhere. I am going to check on some of the ones listed here, but I really think the kind you make is the best. Bajiay is looking for the recipe for us.....


----------



## bajiay

I had a cyst on my upper thigh and it worked! Friend said the recipe is in the mail!


----------



## Rita

I have been busy and haven't checked here lately and was surprised at the number of replies. There seems to be several different black salves and I'm not sure what the difference is. Will be looking forward to seeing a recipe for making it! Thanks, Rita


----------



## Woodpecker

bajiay said:


> I had a cyst on my upper thigh and it worked! Friend said the recipe is in the mail!


thanks! did it leave a bad scar?


----------



## Puddin

I hope your recipe will be posted here, Bajiay!
Gloria


----------



## bajiay

I will post it for all to see!!!


----------



## bajiay

I really don't know what the difference is either. I know this recipe is the one that worked for me. 
Dreamy-it didn't leave as bad of a scar as it did on my friends forehead. Maybe the difference in the body tissue, as far as the area of the body it was on made a difference? Personally, I would rather have a scar showing than have something on me that is foreign to the body.


----------



## Woodpecker

me too. i heard its good for acne. i can see why, but id think you should be careful otherwise you face would be full of scars.


----------



## Murron

*Dreamy* - I've had scars from the salve, but would have them if I'd had the problem treated allopathically as well. And they aren't in any place that's... you know.... "readily visible"... ahem.


----------



## Woodpecker

thats a good thing murron. id rather treat things naturally but if this stuffs going to leave a scar in a visable spot i don't know. if its not in a visable spot however id say its worth a shot.


----------



## copperhead46

A doctor will leave a scar if he removes a skin cancer, so a lot of the scaring is going to depend on what it is used for.


----------



## bajiay

Dreamy: I wouldn't personally use it for acne. The best natural thing to do for that is lavendar water. You just wash your face with it and it kills the bacteria.


----------



## Woodpecker

thanks good idea. the black salve sounds alittle to harsh for my face. after all i only get one.


----------



## bajiay

Spoke with my source last night and she said that she did mail the recipe. Sent it snail mail. Not here yet. Will get back with ya'll soon!


----------



## Puddin

We're hoping Bajiay!
Gloria


----------



## Catbird

Just wondering if anyone would know if this would also work on clearing up psoriasis??


----------



## Rita

Catbird, I guess you could try it on a tiny spot and see what happens. I am still not clear on the types of black salve. Some seem like they don't cause scarring and others do. Seems like WalMart wouldn't sell anything that would scar for fear of suits.


----------



## JGex

So glad to see this thread!! I've looked at CVS and Ingles, but I'm really trying to avoid a trip to Wal Mart. I already have PRID in my medicine chest, but I'd LOVE to make my own black salve.

Thanks Bajiay!!


----------



## mamajohnson

Catbird said:


> Just wondering if anyone would know if this would also work on clearing up psoriasis??


I love black salve, and use it for lots of stuff. But, I don't think I would put it on psoriasis. There is a fantastic lotion called Renew, made by Melaleuca, and that will clear up the psoriasis in no time. It is the best out there for that.


----------



## Catbird

mamajohnson said:


> I love black salve, and use it for lots of stuff. But, I don't think I would put it on psoriasis. There is a fantastic lotion called Renew, made by Melaleuca, and that will clear up the psoriasis in no time. It is the best out there for that.


..Thanks so much!! Where you get this lotion? I will deff check it out


----------



## Hobbes

Is the "Goldline Ichthammol Ointment 20%" from Walmart the same thing? I asked one of the clerks if they had black salve, who in turn asked one of the clerks behind the pharmacy counter, who immediately stated this ointment. Is it the same thing? The clerk said it is for boils, etc. so it seems like it fits the description... not that I have boils or anything, I am just wondering if this is the same stuff you are describing.


----------



## mamajohnson

It sounds like the same stuff.
It is good for more than boils! splinters, anything that needs to come out that you can't get out! (well, unless it is really big)
I have had stickers and splinters that I couldn't quiet get out of my finger, would put that on overnight and the next day it would come out pretty easy, it would be closer to the surface.

If you get it, and it is black and stinky, you KNOW you have the right stuff!


----------



## OneDayx2

Not sure if this is the same thing you all are talking about, but here's a link to one recipe I found. Would love to see other recipes if there are different from this one.

http://www.soapcrafters.com/recipes_salves_black.htm


----------



## Murron

mamajohnson said:


> If you get it, and it is black and stinky, you KNOW you have the right stuff!


Woo! Ding ding ding! You got that right, girl! 

But, oh yeah, don't you love how it works!


----------



## OUVickie

bajiay said:


> Someone is sending me the recipe cuz I can't find it. My friend had skin cancer on her forehead close to her hairline, she put that stuff on it and it drew out an enormous glob of a thing out of her head, (I told her her brain was getting sucked out) but she went back to the doc and he couldn't believe it. (She took the glob with her.) I've used it on a cyst I had on my leg and on a wart. Amazing stuff! Very stinky!


I made my own a few years back and used it to draw a tumor off my horse's ear. It pulled out 3 - the first one was large and fleshy looking the last one was smaller and kinda hollow. After that the small indention bled out (sort of a trickle). I kept doctoring the wound with clove oil, which not only keeps it clean, but numbs the pain. It scabbed over, healed and and when the scab fell off you can't even tell it was there - and it's never come back.

A friend of ours got his from an old Navajo man in Arizona. He's had it for years. He told a story about a man who used it on a large painful mole on top of his hand. It drew out a tumor with tentacles on it, which were dried up. He said the wound healed over and left a small scar on the mans hand, but it never came back.

Black Salve is an escharotic salve - which is not only drawing, but can be corrosive to the tissue around it. It's killing off the bad stuff and makes it slough off. You have to be careful with it, especially if it's homemade.

I got my recipe from a book on Cancer salves. I've already decided if I ever get something like that, I'll have the Dr. draw a circle on the area where it's at and use the salve on myself. It can be painful for something like that, but I doubt it's any worse than chemo and I'd feel better doctoring myself than trusting someone to shoot me full of poison.


----------



## mamajohnson

OUVickie said:


> I got my recipe from a book on Cancer salves. I've already decided if I ever get something like that, I'll have the Dr. draw a circle on the area where it's at and use the salve on myself. It can be painful for something like that, but I doubt it's any worse than chemo and I'd feel better doctoring myself than trusting someone to shoot me full of poison.


I would like to know the name of the book you got your recipe from, please?

I also wanted to say, I have had chemo, and will not EVER have it again.
I have already put the family on notice. If it comes to cancer again, I will doctor myself.
NOTHING can be worse than chemo. It in itself can kill you.


----------



## OUVickie

mamajohnson said:


> I would like to know the name of the book you got your recipe from, please?
> 
> I also wanted to say, I have had chemo, and will not EVER have it again.
> I have already put the family on notice. If it comes to cancer again, I will doctor myself.
> NOTHING can be worse than chemo. It in itself can kill you.


Here's the book: 
Cancer Salves: A Botanical Approach to Treatment By Ingrid Naiman

And here's her website:
http://www.cancersalves.com/publications/book.html

When you use escharotic salves - be sure to follow the directions and doses very carefully and be certain you read all the warnings.

The salve I made and used was based on bloodroot. I stand by my experience with this salve. I used the recipe for the external salve and I doctored my horse's ear tumor for at least 3 months, every day diligently, until the last tumor fell off. My husband and a friend were witness to it, so I'm not throwing something out there that no one else knows about. 

I have read about people who used escharotic salves and had bad experiences, however, I don't believe they followed directions and doses properly. Skin tissue can be very fragile in some areas, so my advice, if you use one of her recipes, is to get on her website and communicate with her during treatment.

Ingrid's book is excellent and I recommend it to anyone that has had past experiences with cancer, or is facing he possibility of treatment, or just wants to be prepared.

I'm not a medical doctor, I'm an herbalist with a traditional medical and naturopathic background and I use natural medicine on myself - it works, but I always follow the advise and treatment directions of those who taught me and those who have more experience in the field than myself.


----------



## Spinner

Here's a couple of recipes I tracked down from the link Vickie gave. On the page where I found them it said they were used to draw out cancers. 



> (Use Only Enamel or Glass Pans for Making Both Salves -- No Contact with Metal)
> 
> Black Salve
> 
> â Mix Together:
> 
> Â½ Cup of Blood Root
> Â½ Cup of Zink Chloride
> Â½ Cup of White Flour
> 
> Then Gradually Stir In:
> 
> 1 Â½ Cups Warm Water
> 
> Mix Well Before Putting on to Cook in a Double Boiler.
> Cook for Â½ Hour, Stirring Often.
> 
> Light Salve
> 
> ---put in a Pan:
> 
> 1 Pint of Boiled Linseed Oil (Get in Hardware Store or Order Pharmaceutical Grade Oil from the Cancer Salve Book.)
> 
> Add 1 Piece of Resin the Size of a Walnutâpreferably the Green Resin Used for Bass Violin. (Get in Music Store) We Found That the Bass Violin Rosin Was Amber, and the Cello Rosin Was Dark Green and Looks Black in the Container, So We Got the Green One.
> 
> Add 2Â½ Oz. Of Beeswax and Let Melt. (Do Not Cook/boil)
> 
> Do Not Have the Fire Too Hot and Stir While Melting. Take off and Cool. Then Add:
> 
> 1 Tablespoon of Oil of Spike (I Ordered That from the Source Provided and it Said Lavender Oil of Spike-light, but the Business Appears to Be Gone Now. Many Natural Food Stores Carry it or it Can Be Found Online--DJT) This Appears to Be Just Plain Lavender Essential Oil.


*Disclaimer:* I copied and pasted so the line that says "I ordered..." isn't me talking, it's someone with the initials DJT. The only thing I did was a spell check to correct a few spelling errors and I converted some of the words from all caps to make it easier to read.


----------



## JGex

OK, I give... what's WHITE FLOOR?


----------



## Spinner

JGex said:


> OK, I give... what's WHITE FLOOR?


LOL... please don't shoot the messenger. I just copied and pasted. I'll go back and do a spell check on it to try to find and correct all the misspelled words.


----------



## bajiay

Got the recipe but forgot to bring it to work with me. Will have to post it on Monday. (Will be sleeping tomorrow!) Sorry....snail mail was really slow!!!


----------



## OUVickie

Spinner said:


> Here's a couple of recipes I tracked down from the link Vickie gave. On the page where I found them it said they were used to draw out cancers.
> 
> Â½ Cup of Blood Root
> Â½ Cup of Zink Chloride
> Â½ Cup of White Flour


Okay, just a clarification on the difference between the store bought salve and this recipe.

The one you can buy at Walgreens and the Health food store is not an escharotic salve - the Zink Chloride is what makes the difference and you have to be careful when you use it, because it can cause severe burns.

I believe the store bought salve is just a bloodroot salve and very safe to use as a drawing salve for the reasons posted here by other users.

Adding the Zink Chloride makes it an escharotic salve that's used in the case of cancer - as trying to draw out a tumor and slough off bad tissue would call for something stronger.

I mixed mine with Vitamin E oil, which makes it goopy when you add the powdered bloodroot and the clove oil. I had to order the Zink Chloride from a local pharmacist. The clove oil is added, not only for it's anti-septic qualities, but also to numb the area. An escharotic salve can be painful. I used a large artist's paintbrush to apply the concoction to the area over and around the tumor.

The book shows pictures of woman who used the salve to remove a breast tumor. However, I think it also said she worked with someone in the medical field who helped her record her treatment and manage her pain during the ordeal.


----------



## bajiay

Thanks for the clarification. I didn't even know that. I just knew that the stuff worked!


----------



## Puddin

Still no recipe, Bajiay? Or have you decided not to post it after all?
Gloria
(or have I missed something here?)


----------



## bajiay

Sorry. Haven't felt well the last few days and I spaced it. I swear this illness is eating my brain! At work right now. Off tomorrow. Writing myself a note right now to remember not to forget to post! LOL


----------



## Woodpecker

hope you feel better bajiay.


----------



## bajiay

Thanks Dreamy! 
It has been a horrible week for forgetting things. It's not just regular forgetfulness either. My blood counts are still good and I'm still taking all of my meds but something weird is going on. I'm forgetting to turn off the stove, flush the toilet, I sat a hot pan directly onto my brand new kitchen table and left one heck of a burn mark when I didn't notice what I had done until a half an hour later! Left the dog outside in the rain! And I'm at work running the 911 system! Scary huh?! Good thing I start my leave of absence tomorrow! Don't know what's wrong with me! 
Sorry about my rant....


----------



## Woodpecker

yikes. sounds like a heck of a week! you hurry up and feel better soon.


----------



## Rocktown Gal

Traci Ann said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Dr-Christophe..._bbs_sr_5?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1210317487&sr=8-5
> 
> Here is a black salve offered by Amazon.
> 
> I believe PRID is one type carried by walmart


I ordered this last evening as I have a mole on my chest that needs removed. It has started turning colors and since I have had Mohs surgery on another mole I know what to look for. Mohs surgery is so expensive so I am hoping this works as well as all says it does.

The one on Amazon says that it is good for skin cancer and that is what I have. 

I have learned so much reading HT and I am thankful for all I have learned.


----------



## Puddin

Aw, I'm so sorry you're feeling so poorly Bajiay!
I surely hope you're feeling up to par soon! It's so scarey when it's a bit of a revelation on your state, how 'not well' you are.
Gloria


----------



## OUVickie

bajiay said:


> It has been a horrible week for forgetting things. It's not just regular forgetfulness either. My blood counts are still good and I'm still taking all of my meds but something weird is going on. I'm forgetting to turn off the stove, flush the toilet, I sat a hot pan directly onto my brand new kitchen table and left one heck of a burn mark when I didn't notice what I had done until a half an hour later! Left the dog outside in the rain! And I'm at work running the 911 system! Scary huh?! Good thing I start my leave of absence tomorrow! Don't know what's wrong with me!
> Sorry about my rant....


Those are some scary symptoms bajiay - have you had an EEG?
If you've suddenly started forgetting things that could be anything from menopausal symptoms, or something as serious as a stroke. 
I hope you find out what's going on and let us know!


----------



## Karen

My only problem with all of this is that, in alternative health, our goal is to avoid things like toxins. 

Although I would agree that using it as an alternative cancer treatment is sure better than chemo and radiation; isn't this still awfully toxic for occasional topical use? 

If this were a prescription, natural method believers would go nuts at something that can burn the skin and leave scars!


----------



## Christina R.

This is jumping back a few posts, but I grew up with a mom who used "Black Salve" on everything that she didn't throw iodine on. I remember the label always saying Ichthammol ointment. My kids have grown up with me getting it from behind the counter at pharmacies. The last 2 times from Walmart. It's always worked as good as the stuff put on me 45 years ago. It is the first thing I reach for when a splinter is extra hard to get to or anything that develops an infection (not zits). The only thing that I remember about the stuff back then that is still the same is the label on the tube wears off, but there's never any mistaking about what's inside.


----------



## Karen

The "iodine" sure takes me back...LOL! My Mom was also one who would douse us in iodine for every little cut or scrape. Man that stuff burned!


----------



## peahigirl

Did the salve recipe arrive by mail yet?


----------



## dancingbear

There are several completely different kinds of product referred to as "black salve". The most popular one seems to be the one from Wise Woman Herbals, it's an eschotic salve containing bloodroot and other herbs.

Some others contain pine tar, still others are ichthammol based. Ichthammol isn't an herb at all, it's some sort of ammoniated sulfer compound.

I strongly urge anybody who wants to try these to do some reading first, to determine which type of product would be best for your individual condition.

I'm trying out different ones myself to see what's best for what, can't really tell you anything yet, waiting to receive one, waiting for $ to order another!

BTW, they're ALL pretty much stinky, that doesn't prove it's the right stuff!


----------



## copperhead46

The black salve offered by "wise woman" is more of a caustic salve, for burning off things. The black salve we've been talking about is a "drawing" salve. I want to try some of the wise woman stuff, because I have these rough brown spots all over my back and chest and I have the dermatoligist freeze them off every year, but this might be cheaper. Plus I could do it at home instead of having to drive 50 miles one way to see the doctor.
P.J.


----------



## dancingbear

I need both. I have all these annoying skin tags, I grow more all the time. Plus I need a drawing salve on hand for various this as they occur. Nail infections. Boils. Cysts. Splinters and thorns. I still get a bit of "teenage acne" at the age of 50. 

I'm trying to find some Prid, locally. I could order it online, but most sites I've found so far want $5.99 shipping to send me a product that weighs 18 grams. The Prid only cost a little over $4. I know that even adding 50 cents for a padded envelope, you can mail it for less than $3. It just irritates me when companies seek to make a profit on shipping, or ship _only_ by UPS, even when it's a small package. $5.99's probably the minimum for UPS, but it makes no sense at all to ship tiny items that way. The idea of a UPS truck coming way out here where I live, a 60 mile round trip from the nearest UPS hub, burning all that fuel, instead of it coming via mail delivery which will come by here whether I have a package coming or not, just annoys the heck out of me. Such a waste of energy, and needless proliferation of vehicle emissions.

Sorry for the rant, I'm stepping off the box, now.


----------



## dancingbear

I had to go up to Elizabethtown yesterday for an appointment, and while I was there I found Prid at a local pharmacy, Jeff's if anybody near E-town is looking for this. I think I got the last tin instock, so if you want some, call them first, it takes a day or 3 to get things in when they order for you. It was only just over $4 after tax was added.

This is the first time I've used it, it's similar in texture and color to another product I used to use called Boil Ease, but that one has had the formula changed, it no longer does draws. It has a local anesthetic, and it's an antiseptic, so it can help a boil feel better (_after_ it's already opened and drained) and treat infection, but won't do anything to help draw out the crud. Before they changed it, I had great results with it, used it on boils, spider bites, splinters, it worked great. 

I'm hoping the Prid will be a good replacement. I still want to try the Wise Woman black salve, too.


----------



## sss3

I sent Wise Woman Herbals a msg about skin tags. They replied saying they only sell black salve to licensed physicians.


----------



## dancingbear

Rainbow Blossom in Louisville carries Wise _Ways_ Herbals Black Bloodroot Salve. I got the name mixed up with Wise Woman Herbals. Sorry for the error. Anyway, the Wise Ways salve is supposed to be an escharotic, I'll be getting some before too long.


----------



## Ed Norman

Is anybody concerned that the OP was saying she didn't feel right, then never posted again and didn't put up the recipe?


----------



## homebody

And she posted today. The member that was supposed to give a recipe and was not feeling well was bajiay. Her last post was on 5/30/08 so don't know what happened to her. Said on one post that she was gonna take a leave of absence from work. Hope she's OK.


----------



## Ed Norman

Sorry, I thought bajiay was the one who would post the recipe, so she must have started the thread. Serves me for not checking.


----------



## copperhead46

Dancing Bear, let us know when you get the salve..........I'd love to find something to eat off these skin tags. I tried to order the wise woman salve and it wouldn't let me, now I know why..........
P.J.


----------



## Rita

Copperhead, Are the skin tags big enough to tie tightly with thread? I have heard that will make them drop off or at least you can cut them off without bleeding too much. This black salve is sure confusing. There does seem to be three different types. I was sure it wouldn't be sold in stores if it was the caustic type. Rita


----------



## Sabrina67

Can anyone tell me if this salve is good for staph like sores. I have a sore on my leg, I am taking tons of antibiotics and it is getting worse. It just won't ..(sorry, I know it's gross).... come to a head. I have had it lanced at the dr. office and it is still getting worse. 
I have had these before and had to have them surgically drained OUCH. I would really like to avoid that this time. I am scheduled for it to be done next wednesday.Any ideas about some remedy that will bring any relief. 
Thanks, sabrina


----------

